

TwitPic Will Sell Your Photos, But No Cash For You - ubasu
http://www.meejahor.com/2011/05/12/twitpic-well-profit-from-your-photos-to-protect-you/

======
EwanG
The service I am STILL looking for is one that will let me upload RAW, will
allow end users to view them, and will let me pay some price (per picture if
necessary) for permanent archival. IOW, I worry that about a year or so after
I'm dead my last hard drive dies, and my digital pics going all the way back
to my first Sony that used a 3.5 inch disk to take 640K photos are gone.

I've thought about doing a mass conversion to JPEG, and then see if one of the
public archive servers would take my collection, but I worry about how long it
would take me to upload 2TB of photos. Alternately I could self-curate to get
the collection size down, but I've learned over the years that sometimes a
poor photo of something that ended up to be transitory is better than no photo
at all.

~~~
rkalla
EwanG, you must already know about SmugMug (as I imagine you've looked at all
the image hosting services online multiple times if this is a big pain point),
I'm curious why it wouldn't fit the bill?

(I have absolutely no affiliation, shy of writing their Java API)

~~~
EwanG
First off, it seems that lets me "store" a RAW but that I have to attach that
to a JPEG. I'm lazy enough to want to be able to upload the RAW and have it do
the conversion for me.

Second, and the bigger problem for my use case, is that there is no "forever"
or "lifetime" account option. I want something where I pay the equivalent for
a few years cost, and then as long as I have someone who has the username and
PW and checks in at least once a year, I don't have to pay again. So a $599
account that has the Pro options as a single payment. Of course cheaper would
be fine too :-)

Lastly, and this is probably "just me", I'd like something that will let me do
at least simple retouches on my Motorola Xoom.

Build the service, or get SmugMug to extend theirs, and let me know so I can
sign up!

------
daimyoyo
Like many people, I uploaded a picture to twitter shortly after joining and
after that stuck with it.(I chose yfrog) I never thought about the copyright
issues because I assumed I owned any image I loaded and if the service wanted
to sell my photos, I'd have to give my consent and I'd be paid for them. Turns
out, not so much. Once I learned that, I deleted all the photos I had on yfrog
and switched to mobypicture. They explicitly say that my content is mine. I'd
advise you to do the same as soon as possible. By the way, facebook has the
same policy in their TOS.

~~~
nikcub
somebody needs to create a website that is a directory of sites that tick off
all the important ToS conditions.

ie. which sites own your content when you upload, which ones do not delete,
etc. sounds like a great weekend project for someone

publish an API and hookup a browser plugin that will color the address bar red
whenever you are about to signup to a site that has a fishy ToS

At Techcrunch I built a bot that would crawl and grep ToS pages for changes,
we used it a few times to detect new upcoming product launches from Google et
al. I would integrate something similar into this ToS directory site

------
fleitz
Amazing, a free service needs to sell your photos in order to make money in
order to keep providing you a free service.

------
ubasu
Some commentary: [http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/12/all-your-pics-are-
be.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/12/all-your-pics-are-be.html)

------
pud
DMCA.

